# enabling IPv6 on cPanel hosted on KVM/SolusVM



## Asim (Dec 18, 2014)

I have a small VPS hosted on KVM and due to the limitation of SolusVM (if I clearly remember) one could get 16 IPv6 addresses

Issue is that cPanel's IPv6 is only enabled if the following conditions are met

https://documentation.cpanel.net/display/ALD/Enable+IPv6



> This feature allows you to add, edit, and delete an IPv6 address range. An IPv6 address range is a group of several IPv6 addresses and uses the following format:
> 
> 
> The range should be a shortened IPv6 address that ends with a slash (/), followed by a number which indicates the network portion of the IPv6 address range.
> ...


How to enable IPv6 on cPanel when I have 16 ramdom IPv6 assigned to me in SolusVM?


----------



## Nick (Dec 18, 2014)

/128 is a single IPv6 address. address/128 for each IP.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 18, 2014)

^ Yep basically that.

So just add your IPv6 address as you see it in the control panel with a trailing /128


----------



## Asim (Dec 18, 2014)

@Nick thanks so much. I just found this resource and it helps understand the IPv6 CIDR notations

http://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/Help:Range_blocks/IPv6


----------

